# Going to France again for the summer - Route suggestions



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are heading to France again for 6 weeks during the kids school holidays.

We will be heading South for the sun and the beaches but wouldn't mind a different route down this time.

Could any of you (I know Trev is very knowledgeable on this) suggest a different route down, possibly taking in some lake stops en route. I would prefer Aire's or non-commercial type campsites (we have a lesser budget this year).

Oh, and I don't like driving along roads that have sheer drops alongside them, my "head for heights" can't stomach it.

Last year the route down was somethign like: Calais to Le Touquet to Le Crotoy to Mailleray Sur Seine to Suze sur Sarthe to Bouchmaine to (Futuroscope) to Saintes (near La Rochelle) to St Cyprien (Dordogne) to Donzac to Carcasson to Gruisan.

Thanks in advance for ANY info.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look >> here <<.

There are hundreds (well, several dozen!) of beautiful lakes in a very small area. All man-made as fishponds, but they are hundreds of years old and look very natural now. They vary in size a lot too, and some are quite large.

Plenty of places to park and too much walking and cycling to choose from.

Not a well known tourist destination, so the little towns and villages are unspoiled and there are not too many tourists, even in the high season.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Any more suggestions would be very much appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

How long to take driving down--that is the question.So many lakes and rivers.
Try a Google for "lacs en france" and you will be amazed at the number there are.
Then plan your route down on the backroads and take life as it comes.
The Brenne as indicated in Zedee's link is very attractive and quiet.. I have stayed on the aires at Martizay--very small village and also at Mezieres en Brenne--small town.
Nice lake I would recommend is at Bujaleuf to the East of Limoges.Nice little Municipal campsite at edge of lake. Lake has a beach and also good carp fishing at dam end of lake.
I have only used these places out of main holiday season.
Enjoy yourself.
BrianM


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Take a look a your map,where you see water you will usually find a nice place to camp.Lac de Vassiviere is a nice place,plenty of campsites ,not far from Eymoutiers .

Les.

Arturusuk, you beat me to it ,one finger typing :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Have a look >> here <<.)
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

Going a bit adrift from the original objective and becoming a bit "Brenne-ised".
I have stayed on Rosnay a couple of times--very nice little site.
Also on the way down is a very pleasent municipal at Vatan.
This is always a very handy stop and not too far from the Brenne.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Dave
> The Brenne National Park forms part of our planned itinerary next month. Can i ask where you stayed? We are planning to meet friends, possibly at the Municipal Site at Rosnay, but as BrianM has said there are quite a few Aires in and around.
> Ta


Sorry Terry, can't help I'm afraid.

We were there on a cycling holiday three or four years ago and were staying in small hotels. (Before Headwater went so upmarket and expensive that is.) :roll:

One place we really enjoyed was La Roche Posay, which is very near, but can't suggest any Aires or campsites from personal experience.

I'm sure you will enjoy it though. It's a lovely region, and not too crowded.

Dave


----------

